# Question was......



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... "when is the next event?" Well it was today. I fired my small smoker for the SEC Championship game( home not there ). I did a rack of spares, fatties and and a Boston Butt for friends. I did two styles of wings for my wife and me. 

This is my work station









Boston Butt









Ribs









Fatties









Wings


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Whoo that looks good! How did you do the wings? When I smoke them they dry out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ppping said:


> Whoo that looks good! How did you do the wings? When I smoke them they dry out.


I only leave them in the smoke for 1 hour them move them to a hot grill at 350* I mixed 1/2 bottle of Frank's Wing Sauce and half a stick of butter and tossed them in. I coated my wife's wings with BBQ sauce.


----------

